# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Whitecell sheeting for dustproof room.

## LutherBlisset

Hi, 
I am currently constructing a dustproof room in my attic. I was hoping that someone might know what is meant when a website I have found refers to whitecell wall covering (see pic). I have search the web and Bunnings did not have it. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks

----------


## Master Splinter

You could try some of the thermal foil blanket that is available from Bunnies - except it's not white, its silver.  Seal the edges with duct tape or insulation tape and it'll be dustproof.

----------


## murray44

When they specify 'Whitecell', do they mean Corflute, that white stuff that Real Estate signs are made of. Dunno?

----------


## atregent

I had a look at the videos on the website where the picture was, it looks like a giant roll of white bubble wrap, something like this pehaps.  http://www.air-cell.com.au/pages/insulaire.htm

----------


## LutherBlisset

Hi, 
Anthony, looks like you were spot on with the Insulaire product. 
Thanks everyone for the advice.

----------


## Ben0475

Hi Luther, 
I'm currently looking at doing the same job you were working on last year. How did the insulaire work out for you? 
cheers 
Ben

----------


## alpha

I too have just started dust proofing my attic with the insulair (white bubble cell insulation)..ordered it thru Bunnings; however need a little more and Bunnings will only sell in big rolls (approx $250.00).  I've read that other members have used sissalation type foil, but both sides are silver which I don't want. 
Ben I too am in Perth..if you have left overs I'm willing to buy some.
Cheers

----------

